# Whats your best reflection shot after machine polishing



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

This was the best that i have got at the moment


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

or


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice and Wet










A reflection of a reflection!










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my favs


----------



## unclefester (Feb 23, 2007)

On the roof of a tatty old grey 5 series










or the side of the black 330coupe










Or the side of my own car - platinum grey


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

This one on a hood of a VW Golf.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice, some lovely shots there :thumb:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Apologies for the terrible pic but i took it on my cameraphone and its a little over exsposed but i think its the best reflection i have ever had


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

They are all very very nice :thumb::thumb:


And all dark cars


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok so not as good as some but on a light silver car :buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Jochen said:


> They are all very very nice :thumb::thumb:
> 
> And all dark cars


There you go.... lol



















I think you either need full sun or night shots to get the best from silver.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Silver 









Purple


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

On a 2001 Flame red Vauxhall (mine  )










That's polished with Megs #83, #80, #7 glaze and Zym0l carbon


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

TinyD said:


> Apologies for the terrible pic but i took it on my cameraphone and its a little over exsposed but i think its the best reflection i have ever had


mr2? :buffer::thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

XR2










Puma


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Couple from me also.
RR Phantom.









Bentley.









Last but not least.









Gordon.


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

my renault clio perl black after 25k mile in one year

























full thread here ----> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85554


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I could go on all day.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Black:








Silver:








White:









Just saw the whole thread title, all the above 3 were hand polished.


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

My kind of thread 

a few of mine


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

Silver Astra








Black Mondeo








Blue MGF


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> XR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot on the :thumb:XR2


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Couple of my now old mk1 golf



















And what what was a minging astra


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## SharpyST3 (May 28, 2007)

focus ST170 tail gate









M3 CS









RS4









Sharpyst3


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

my crx many hours of wetsanding.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

A couple from me.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


>


Thats one very small pad and backing plate, what size/what make are they?


----------



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have two faves which i cant decide the better out of 1 is this audi a4 which had been washed with a kitchen sponge literally








or this indoor shot on the frs i did a while back


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

some cracking piccies peeps


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

:-( dont own a machine polisher yet but here is mine by hand !!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is some of mine :buffer:

Nissan Nivara










Ford F150










Bentley










Audi S8










Audi S8










Audi RS4










Audi RS4










Aston Martin DB9








:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Luga seca blue M3 Kelly? If so very very rare and looks like some nice mods, millteks sound awesome on M3's proper car.

Gav


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Luga seca blue M3 Kelly? If so very very rare and looks like some nice mods, millteks sound awesome on M3's proper car.
> 
> Gav


MY own car 20k worth of mods all done by me :doublesho


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> MY own car 20k worth of mods all done by me :doublesho


Very nice indeed, the sound from those exhausts is amazing. :thumb:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

A couple of my efforts:


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope you dont mind a few before shots, I will be doimg a mc polish soon - these are by hand

































Excuse the mess in my garage


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

lol 2 pop up in 10 minutes - looks nice swordjo :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

dholdi said:


> lol 2 pop up in 10 minutes - looks nice swordjo :thumb:


Thats my old car, been through a few since then but have never got round to photographing them!


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

the wifes R34 after i used the pc on it.


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

hard to chose just 1, here's a couple:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

well heres mine :buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Some of my favourites..........














































Matt


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quite a few to choose from but heres a couple wit the first one being a TVR from saturday and the others from the last year or so

TVR










JAG










GB Roadster


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Marc :thumb: Is that TVR I saw that you did some interior work on recently?

one from the Phantom last Saturday... in a rather dark unit at the end sadly, but I like it


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice Marc :thumb: Is that TVR I saw that you did some interior work on recently?
> 
> one from the Phantom last Saturday... in a rather dark unit at the end sadly, but I like it


No, a different one i did for supercar sunday.

I like the phantom pic...its got an almost underground industrial look to it


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Heres some of mine to add some more.

Merc C180



RX7
Before



After




Smart Car



:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Bentley










BMW E39 M5 Door










Zoomed in










Other door



















Bmw New X5



















Lotus Exige



















Bmw E92 M3 front bumper










E92 M3 door



















Mazda Rx7










:buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Dads 2007 Jetta TDi Sport

















Shuck's 350z from saturdays polishing session









The freshly painted bonnet of my Vectra


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

This reflection is on a white car.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's my effort on my Punto, to be honest I think you have to have a knack when photographing reflections, oh and a really good cam.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

a few of mine :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice shot with the flake!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> nice shot with the flake!


:thumb:


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> a few of mine :thumb:


Nice job done on the subaru, it looks great :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

*2002 Honda Civic - Metallic Gold*


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Me with polisher, José Fernandez(Superior Shine) walking by.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

After one hit of FCP with a drop of Ultrafina on a Menz polishing pad


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

2003 Jag


----------

